# Institute of Applied Technology



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

My wife has been asked to attend an interview this is through a recruitment agency and they are working on behalf of Institute of Applied Technology and Adveti, is there anyone out there who can shed some light on these two institutions and if anyone knows where they are based in Dubai, I am struggling to find their location - are they a credible school?

if anyone can help I would appreciate it 

Thanks


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

are they a credible school?



yes .. they are .. they are part of the govt. schools. 

I have passed my pre-screening interview, and waiting on IPI sometime in the coming weeks.

Please keep me posted on her interview process; questions that were asked, etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

IAT is definitely a legitimate school, not sure why you wouldn't find the location, but they have branches in every emirate, and yes it is govt based meaning it is for Emirati students. The campus in Dubai is in al qusais, near highway 311. I do know someone who works there and someone who used to- not a lot of negative feedback but they definitely don't pay as well as private schools and they do a very thorough background check, sorry that's all I know.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Some more info for you guys- apparently there was a huge scandal in this school earlier this year, I'm not in the school circuit so I don't really know if its a common thing. Some of the interview questions were things like if a student gets out of control, or cheats, etc, what would you do, and how to you keep students engaged in the topics, teaching methods, things of that nature.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Camden04 said:


> Some more info for you guys- apparently there was a huge scandal in this school earlier this year, I'm not in the school circuit so I don't really know if its a common thing. Some of the interview questions were things like if a student gets out of control, or cheats, etc, what would you do, and how to you keep students engaged in the topics, teaching methods, things of that nature.


My wife went for the interview and this chap who interviewed her was so unprofessional, with every opportunity trying to mock her, even down to where we lived, he said oh god, somebody has to live there, unaware that where we live in the Ribble Valley which is probably one of the nicest places in the UK see text below.

The Queen commented in her biography by Sarah Bradford that she would consider retiring to Ribble Valley one day. And, in 1652, George Fox was so inspired by the view from Pendle Hill in Ribble Valley that he founded the Quaker movement, which exists to this day. 

So if Ribble Valley is fit for Royalty, then we're sure you'll be inspired to by the beauty and variety in Ribble Valley, rural Lancashire.

Whether you're a first time visitor or a regular traveller, you can always find something different and exciting to inspire another visit here. Discover cosy accommodation, family fun and the real Taste Lancashire.

My wife wasn't interested in working for the IAT they might be a great institution to work for, but if the have people on the board like the chap who interviewed my wife, then he is definitely not doing the school any justice or favours, lucky I wasn't being interviewed, he would have known about it. 

He's on the board of governors there if anyone wants his name please PM me 

Good luck with the IAT, I do hope it works out for you and you get past that interview, you may never see the obnoxious governor ever again

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

By the way, I am in Dubai in April, I will be paying him a visit, just to introduce myself, also they insist they record each and every interview, this was not mentioned until ten minutes before the interview, the interview itself doesn't focus on any teaching styles, standards, lesson planning, however, this may vary depending on your teaching subject, the institute are looking not really for teachers, but highly qualified programming specialist and its not an international school that follows a curriculum.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> By the way, I am in Dubai in April, I will be paying him a visit, just to introduce myself, also they insist they record each and every interview, this was not mentioned until ten minutes before the interview, the interview itself doesn't focus on any teaching styles, standards, lesson planning, however, this may vary depending on your teaching subject, the institute are looking not really for teachers, but highly qualified programming specialist and its not an international school that follows a curriculum.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


Why would you want to pay him a visit? Let it go, if you arrive in April and pay him a visit with a negative attitude you could find yourself returning to the UK in April. Win some lose some, take dubai with a pinch of salt.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

HarryUK said:


> Why would you want to pay him a visit? Let it go, if you arrive in April and pay him a visit with a negative attitude you could find yourself returning to the UK in April. Win some lose some, take dubai with a pinch of salt.


Yes your right, ignore him there are people like that probably everywhere

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

HarryUK said:


> Why would you want to pay him a visit? Let it go, if you arrive in April and pay him a visit with a negative attitude you could find yourself returning to the UK in April. Win some lose some, take dubai with a pinch of salt.


I just dislike people with that attitude and ignorance

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ZeeKhan said:


> I just dislike people with that attitude and ignorance
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


 Tip of the iceberg...That there is well educated local institution  

You are going to love Dubai


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Tip of the iceberg...That there is well educated local institution
> 
> You are going to love Dubai


I love Dubai before and after we had this experience it's a learning curve 

What did you mean by your opening paragraph I didn't get it


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Tip of the iceberg...That there is well educated local institution


 
Sorry I assume everyone speaks blonde and/or ******* 

You will have to get a lot more patience if that scenario made you hot enough to want to go back and have a talk with him months later...


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry I assume everyone speaks blonde and/or *******
> 
> You will have to get a lot more patience if that scenario made you hot enough to want to go back and have a talk with him months later...


Thanks for that, I am fairly patient but my chat with him was going to be professional not argumentative, i just wanted to know more about his interviewing techniques whilst questioning prospective candidates, along with his understanding of how he feels he has represented, not only the institute but Dubai and its Education Council.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry I assume everyone speaks blonde and/or *******
> 
> You will have to get a lot more patience if that scenario made you hot enough to want to go back and have a talk with him months later...[
> 
> See I am happy now


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

This Internet is playing up ... Thanks anyway have a great day


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> Thanks for that, I am fairly patient but my chat with him was going to be professional not argumentative, i just wanted to know more about his interviewing techniques whilst questioning prospective candidates, along with his understanding of how he feels he has represented, not only the institute but Dubai and its Education Council.


Even if you went to see him with smiles and friendliness, asking him these questions will clearly put him in a corner. Technically you have no right to question him, and he has no responsibility to answer you. My advice is just let it go, it's a good thing it didn't go well. If had gone well and your wife ended up working for an unpleasant employer, it wouldn't be easy to leave.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

HarryUK said:


> Even if you went to see him with smiles and friendliness, asking him these questions will clearly put him in a corner. Technically you have no right to question him, and he has no responsibility to answer you. My advice is just let it go, it's a good thing it didn't go well. If had gone well and your wife ended up working for an unpleasant employer, it wouldn't be easy to leave.


Yes it's gone .. History move on


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

Camden & Zee -- thanks for all the info and insight. I'll be going to the interview with unbiased expectations. I'll take it for what it is, and see where it goes.
Thanks again!


----------



## iggyb (Mar 6, 2013)

IAT has several branches teaching different types of students. Some fall under the Kaplan organization (though it can be hard to find out which ones because Kaplan has such a bad reputation they don't seem to want to overly advertise it).

Some of the programs aren't too bad. Some make you miserable. It can be hard to figure out exactly which one you are interviewing for, because it seems they might place you wherever they have the biggest need. I wasn't sure I was going to teach adults or high school until just before I left.

If you can, find out if they are under Kaplan and reseach them - then pass.


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

Some of the programs aren't too bad. Some make you miserable. It can be hard to figure out exactly which one you are interviewing for, because it seems they might place you wherever they have the biggest need. I wasn't sure I was going to teach adults or high school until just before I left.

If you can, find out if they are under Kaplan and reseach them - then pass.[/QUOTE]



Iggy - thanks for the info! much appreciated !! do you currently work for ADVETI ?


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

From what I researched and read, teaching in a state school in the UAE could be very tough. Behaviour is an issue.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

ZeeKhan said:


> My wife has been asked to attend an interview this is through a recruitment agency and they are working on behalf of Institute of Applied Technology and Adveti, is there anyone out there who can shed some light on these two institutions and if anyone knows where they are based in Dubai, I am struggling to find their location - are they a credible school?
> 
> if anyone can help I would appreciate it
> 
> Thanks


Heard a lot about the institute of applied technology... Will pm you...


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

maths.teacher said:


> Heard a lot about the institute of applied technology... Will pm you...




Maths.teacher: I'd like similar info. as well, please!


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

meddeeha said:


> Some of the programs aren't too bad. Some make you miserable. It can be hard to figure out exactly which one you are interviewing for, because it seems they might place you wherever they have the biggest need. I wasn't sure I was going to teach adults or high school until just before I left.
> 
> If you can, find out if they are under Kaplan and reseach them - then pass.


Iggy - thanks for the info! much appreciated !! do you currently work for ADVETI ?[/QUOTE]

How did the interview go hope it went well for you


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

just got back from the IAT interview; glad its over. i don't ever want to work at ADVETI, EVER!! whew. that felt good. thanks. On the bright side, I have a Skype interview for tomorrow morning!!


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

meddeeha said:


> just got back from the IAT interview; glad its over. i don't ever want to work at ADVETI, EVER!! whew. that felt good. thanks. On the bright side, I have a Skype interview for tomorrow morning!!


Where's that for which school


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

ZeeKhan said:


> Iggy - thanks for the info! much appreciated !! do you currently work for ADVETI ?


How did the interview go hope it went well for you[/QUOTE]


Also, I was asked - by a panel of 3 male interviewers, if I had AP experience. and how I used technology in the classroom.


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

I hear that IAT has a campus coming up in AD. Don't know else.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

meddeeha said:


> I hear that IAT has a campus coming up in AD. Don't know else.


Good luck with the Skype Int this morning hope it all goes well for you

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## amarsh1988 (May 20, 2013)

Hello,

I have been offered a job at the iat in rak so any advice or inside knowledge would be great as I'm not entirely sure on what to do.

Thankyou


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

IAT is unprofessional ... avoid them, if you can !!!!


----------



## amarsh1988 (May 20, 2013)

Any chance you could explain why? Do you have experience of working with them or do you know someone who worked for them? Can you pm me?


----------



## amarsh1988 (May 20, 2013)

Hello maths teacher,

Could you please give me more details regarding the iat as I have a job offer off them and would like to know more about the about school as I know very little about it?


----------

